# Win 8.1 Print Spooler will not start



## ETS (Jan 18, 2008)

Print spooler will not start. Error:
"Windows could not start the Print Spooler service on Local Computer.
Error 0x800706b9: Not enough resources are available to complete this operation."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF! :smile:

You might try some of these solutions:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...1-update/0be41a07-ca99-4ceb-aa41-a95598966299


----------

